
Is Poland Becoming Europe’s Tech Startup Capital? - makerspender
http://www.purelythemes.com/poland-becoming-europes-tech-startup-capital/
======
Tomte
Do you really want to base your startup in an increasingly authorian state,
where the ultimate power is located a conspiracy theorist, and the prime
minister and her government are only marionettes?

